# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wenkbrauw verkleuring en het haarverlies hiervan

## annethoekstra

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb last van erge acne en ben hiervoor in behandeling bij een huidspecialist. Elke week krijg ik hier een peelbehandeling voor. Elke avond voor het slapen gaan moet ik AHA gel 10 van Meditopics op mijn gezichtsmeren maar nu ik dit een aantal weken doe verkleuren mijn wenkbrauwen en vallen de haartjes enorm uit. 

Kan iemand mij alsjeblieft helpen, ik heb sterk het gevoel dat het door deze gel komt. Als ik het op mijn gezicht doe brand het enorm en het is een soort zuur om de acne te doen verhelpen.

Alvast bedankt,
Annet

----------


## robinhhh

Beste Annet,

Dit zou heel goed de oorzaak kunnen zijn. In de AHA gel 10 is glycolzuur verwerkt, zuur is een gemeen en bijtend middel wat voor de acne een huidlaagje weghaalt en er voor zorgt dat de acne en oneffenheden van de huid minder word. Echter blijft het een zuur, deze kan er voor zorgen dat de haartjes dunner worden en beschadigd raken met het gevolg dat deze uitvallen of afbreken.
Zuur staat erom bekend dat het in elk geval de kleur van haar in het algemeen sterk kan verlichten. Er zijn genoeg mensen die om hun haarkleur iets lichter te krijgen of bijvoorbeeld de haartjes op de armen minder te doen opvallen hier citroenzuur voor gebruiken. Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

Gr

----------

